# Anyone know a good Pineapple essential oil?



## deesign1000

I am searching for a Pineapple essential oil.  I have only been able to find fragrance oils.  The only two EOs I have come across are not available.  If you have found a great pineapple EO please let me know who makes it.

Nichole


----------



## Deda

Hello Nicole.

I don't think there is such a thing as pineapple essential oil.

Most fragrance suppliers will have have a pineapple fragrance oil, will that work?


----------



## Genny

There's pineapple flavor oils, fragrance oils and extracts, but no pineapple essential oil.

Oddly enough though, if you google Pineapple Essential Oil you'll find that it can be toxic in pregnant women  :?:


----------



## soapbuddy

There is no essential oil of pineapple. Whoever is selling it is seriously misinformed.


----------



## deesign1000

Thanks everyone.  At least I know i wasnt missing something


----------



## judymoody

If you decide to go with a fragrance oil, I really like AHRE's pineapple fragrance oil.  It smells pretty darn authentic and does not morph in CP.


----------

